# Gut loading Locusts



## ewarwoowar (May 4, 2011)

Hey guys,
First time poster here so be gentle! :lol2:

Well I have a Bearded dragon and want to start gut loading my Locusts alot better now.
I was thinking about getting a large Faunarium. Like an Exo Terra one and have a bowl for some good gut loading food and for the water.

I know that the locusts should have the hard gel type water as they can drown in it.

Just wondered what is the best food/water brands to go with or if there is any better way to set it all up.

Thank you very much!


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

Hi - we are ALWAYS gentle on here! Welcome to RFUK.

I keep my locusts in a faunarium which I find excellent as they are well ventilated. I put some oats or layers mash on the bottom, some strips of egg crate for hiding/roosting places. A few twigs for climbing/hanging from when they are moulting. This time of year I feed them dandelion, clover, hawthorn, nettles, sticky willie from the garden (these MUST be pesticide/herbicide free). I wash them well - this provides all the water the locust need. If you can't get weeds then spring greens or any green veg that you feed your beardie will be fine.I keep the whole shebang on a sunny window cill.
Basically locusts need space, wet food, dry food, ventilation and warmth.


----------



## ewarwoowar (May 4, 2011)

Thank you for the Reply!
Is that gel water good enough?


----------



## thething84 (Apr 26, 2010)

you can just use a wet fruit. like tomatoe, apple of something like that. they get the water they need from these. i have used the water gels with crickets and just find the a breeding ground for all sorts. so now stoped using them


----------



## Stevan (Nov 1, 2006)

I've never had a problem just using a shallow bowl, most used for pets have the little steps built in, so if they do fall in they can climb back out. Saves money ?


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

I have never found the need to have a water bowl. The water in their fresh greens plus they are fed these just washed (and not dried) is quite enough IME.


----------



## balmybaldwin (Mar 17, 2010)

On of the most important things with locusts is to kepe the humidity down, so the less water about the better, certainly mine seem to do well on a mix of oats, and greens from the garden (or ones that Oscar has left)


----------



## ZoeJ (Oct 16, 2009)

I also never bothered with water as I always provided 'wet' foods.
They absolutely loved cress too and that is so cheap!!!


----------

